# gun for a beginner



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

hello all. im a fisherman who wants to start hunting a little. what do you guys think would be a good gun to start with? also, any tips on anything about hunting squirrels and small game would be much appreciated as i have never really hunted. thanks a lot.
kast


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If your first quarry will be squirrel or small game such as rabbits or pheasants, I would suggest a 12 gauge. You can find inexpensive single shot 12 gauge shotguns for around $100-$140 dollars. Another option would be a pump shotgun with a field barrel, or possibly a combination of barrels that you could switch for different game, such as small game with a field barrel and another barrel for shooting slugs at deer.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with huntinbull. You can hunt everything with a 12 ga. Deer,Turkey,and all small game. Best choice with different loads or slugs.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

If I could only have one shotgun it would be a Remington 870 Express Super Mag. It is chamber for 2 3/4" thru 3 1/2". Light 2 3/4 for trap and small game to 3 1/2 for turkey and waterfowl. Add a rifled barrel for deer hunting with slugs.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you watch the sale ads these next few weeks there will be killer deals on Remington 870's and Mossberg 500 combos. Both are good guns the mossbergs tend to be a little cheaper. Keep an eye on the DICKS sales ads.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks a lot guys, the information will definately help.
kast


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would suggest the Remmy 1187 super mag. My buddy just picked up one up at Dicks for around 600 or so bucks - not sure if they still have it on sale. Like ******* said it'll hold everything from 2 3/4 - 3 1/2 inches. I just prefer a semiauto...


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i think a 20 guage is definetly one of the more versatile guns to start out with. you can hunt squirrels, deer, birds, turkey, just about anything. In my opinion a 12 guage is a little overkill for squirrels.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I started out with a New England single shot 20 guage and used that gun til a couple of years ago. You can get one at walmart pretty cheap. It prepares you for a bigger gun. Makes you take your target with one shot. When I moved up to a 12 guage, I shot a lot better because I was used to a smaller patter with only one shot


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

One can easily adjust a 12 ga. to have less or more killing power by shot size, dram wt. etc, there are even 2 1/2" shells you can get for 12 ga. 

There are also shells that allow you to adjust your choke pattern as well, check out 
www.polywad.com/spredr-shells.html I found these last year, and absolutely love the versatility, I can change my choke pattern in the field by just changing shells, I have patterned all my shells for 20 to 35 yards and these really do what they say. And the spredr patterned much better than other brands that do the same.

In my opinion you can adjust a 12 ga. to about any hunting situation where you use a shotgun. Not saying a 20 ga. doesn't have it's place, but if I have just one gun, 12 ga. hands down.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you are a man of average size and weight, and do not have an issue with flinching then aa 12 gauge is the way to go.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I would assume you don't want to be spending very much since your not sure if you are going to stick with it. If thats the case, I agree with Huntinbull on starting off with a single shot. In-expensive and there are A LOT of of us who started off hunting with one. FinFeatherFur in Ashland has a Rossi single shot 12ga this month for $59 if you buy one box of shells.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For smaller game I would lean towards the 20 myself, I dont think he mentioned anything about being limited to one gun...just a gun to start with, we all know once you start buying guns you cant stop at one...or even 2,3, 10


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Guys i love my 12 gauge over under for upland birds and small game. However the past few years i have found myself toting my Mossberg .410 pump. I have taken everything from squirrels, and rabbits to even pheasants and turkeys. however you really gotta let the turkeys get right in there close but it will do the job. If you are just hunting small game rabbits and squirrels then the good ole .410 is one to think of. I like it because its light and i know i can kill with it.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

My first shotgun was a 12 ga. single shot. I believe I was 14 years of age. Some of my friends had the 16 ga. and that was a sweet begginers round for sure. I think that The 20 ga. would do you just fine and I would go with a pump that you can change the barrels on like the Remington 870. You could use that combo the rest of your life or hand it down to your young one some day. Yes I love my 12ga. and like said by smallmouth crazy you will end up buying more guns in your lifetime. It probably won't take long before you want to start hunting squirrels with a .22 rifle. Actually I started out with the .22 before I got that first shotgun. Yep hunting season is upon us and Dicks among other outdoor stores are having sales right now. It might be a good idea to have your father or some other older family member take you to a shooting range where you can try out the different guages and see which you preffer. You would test drive a car before you buy it, so why not test shoot some shotguns before making your choice. See that's where I was lucky when I grew up. I had family & friends with different guns and got to shoot them. I guess the only reason I went with a 12 ga. as my first shotgun was I had to have something bigger. Bigger is not always better but it's your choice. Good luck and I hope you get what fits you best. [email protected]


----------

